# HELP!!!



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, my compressus that I recently purchased might have Cataracts, it looks a lot more like corneal abrasion, but can't be too sure. I'll try to get pics ASAP the eyes aren't that easy to snap a pic of, right now I'll leave a breif discription.

- Slight white - ish line crossing horizontally through the left eye situated above the corneal surface as oppose to under it, can easily be seen if veiwed front on. Appears to be a very light lump on the eye. Seeing as its above the cornea, I figure that it's abrasion doesn't really seem to affect it's vision in that eye. The only possible explanation was the netting process when i purchased it, the shop keeper seemed to have no concern for being careful.

Throw down some advice for treating it or what it actually might be.

Thanks in Advance, Jc


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Its probly just a knock and a scar has now formed, in which case it will clear by itself with a bit of time. 
Check the water and you can add some aquarium salt at a rate of 1 tbl spoon per 10 gals to help it.
But check the water .


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I do have aquarium salt in the water right now, I hope it's just that and not cataracts. What should I watch out for in terms of water conditions. Ph 6.5, ammonia 0.00ppm, nitrates 0.01ppm.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

You should have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite.
Your nitrate reading is very low , has the tank been cycled?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, but I just added new filter media about 40% of it is new.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Pirambeba said:


> Yes, but I just added new filter media about 40% of it is new.


You didnt take any old media tho did you?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a 2213, the filter floss and the PURA filter media are new, but the ceramic rings, coarse sponge & substrat media are old.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Something like you described is usually associated with ammonia. It will go away with a little salt. I dont know where you got the fish...but it can happen in transportation...the water gets a little funked up before you acclimate him and add him to his new tank. In an established tank...it will usually go away in a week or 2.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

That sounds accurate, and reassuring ^Thanks







I hope your right. It's only been 10 days since I've owned it, so you probably are.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, like GG said...

Very high nitrate levels can produce the same results.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! you guys were right it cleared up nicely. Both eyes are back to normal


----------

